# I hope they find the driver



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hit-And-Run Driver Seriously Injures Peninsula Cyclist*
Authorities are searching for the hit-and-run driver of a white Ford Mustang that struck and seriously injured a bicyclist Tuesday night in San Carlos, police said.

The collision happened at about 7 p.m. in the 1000 block of Holly Street. The Mustang was traveling westbound and turned left into a parking lot, striking a bicyclist who was riding eastbound. The vehicle then fled the area, police said.

Police said the bicyclist, a 46-year-old Redwood City man, was taken to an area hospital where he is being treated for a separated shoulder, a broken rib and a collapsed lung, among other injuries.

The bicyclist was wearing a helmet and had proper lighting equipment on his bicycle at the time of the crash, police said.

The vehicle is described as a late 1990s to early 2000s white Ford Mustang with a black convertible top. The front end and front left corner area of the vehicle may have damage.

Anyone with information regarding the crash is asked to call the San Carlos Police Department at 650-802-4277.
http://www.nbc11.com/news/15061004/detail.html

Anyone know the cyclist?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I work less than 1/2 mile from that location. Will be watching out for such a vehicle. This is a pretty small town. He will be caught.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

something similar happened in Sonoma Co. recently and the driver eventually fessed up...

http://www1.pressdemocrat.com/article/20080117/NEWS/801170405/1033/NEWS01


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

I live a few blocks away from there and ride everyday. I will DEFINITELY keep an eye out for this guy/ gal. I look at it as self-preservation if I can bust this guy. I ride almost everyday and have had my share of near-misses. I consider myself lucky... so far.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

A strange coincidence? About six months ago I was making a left from Holly onto Industrial and a white mustang came racing up behind me, intentionally scaring the crap out of me, and way closer than necessary. I don't recall if it was a convertible or not, but it was definitely a white mustang. I hope they catch him and that it's the same guy.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

singlespeed.org said:


> *Hit-And-Run Driver Seriously Injures Peninsula Cyclist*
> Authorities are searching for the hit-and-run driver of a white Ford Mustang that struck and seriously injured a bicyclist Tuesday night in San Carlos, police said.
> 
> The collision happened at about 7 p.m. in the 1000 block of Holly Street. The Mustang was traveling westbound and turned left into a parking lot, striking a bicyclist who was riding eastbound. The vehicle then fled the area, police said.
> ...



Sheeesh...will keep an eye open.


----------

